
Show HN: DateKnight a datetime string formatting reference and translator - mrcoles
https://mrcoles.com/dateknight/
======
mrcoles
repo:
[https://github.com/mrcoles/dateknight](https://github.com/mrcoles/dateknight)

My goal was to not have to dig around for the unique documentation for
whatever language/library I was using the moment to format a datetime string.

By unifying the codes across different languages, I was able to make a
universal translator that could convert between any of the ones I had
supported (and provide a structured autocomplete search too).

It’s not perfect, but hopefully makes some other folks’ lives easier!

I also made a convenience library on top of cheeriojs that supports all of
their traversing methods via pseudo-classes in the query string:
[https://github.com/mrcoles/pseudo-cheerio](https://github.com/mrcoles/pseudo-
cheerio)

~~~
notaboutdave
You have no idea how much time you just saved me.

Where's the donate button?

~~~
mrcoles
ha! I’m glad you find it useful. I’ll never say no to paypal.me/mrcoles ;P

